# crazy today



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

what ya think of this crazy layout with a reversing y or wye or why hahahahahahahaha:laugh:
i was bored . i tried making so many different track layouts i plain just gave up and started playing around. :lol_hitting: :laugh:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the bottom one better, it just _feels_ better. What's the meaning of the gray tracks?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Top layout: connect those two orphan sidings in the center. Extend the top siding to the right and down, along side the other one.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> I like the bottom one better, it just _feels_ better. What's the meaning of the gray tracks?


just changes ive made , i forgot to add the green hahahahaha


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

this one is nuts hahahahahahahah:laugh:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

sid said:


> this one is nuts hahahahahahahah:laugh:


And it is awesome!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

They all look like fun lay-outs.


----------

